# avoir du mal à imposer



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonjour,

Est-ce que je dois utiliser contenir, éprouver, gagner, soutenir ou au lieu du verbe avoir dans cette phrase?

Colbert eut du mal à imposer des économies au Roi.

Cordialement,
Nathalie


----------



## itka

En tous cas, aucun des verbes que tu proposes ne convient.
L'expression "avoir du mal" me semble parfaite ici. Ou encore : "avoir des difficultés".


----------



## Thomas1

J'ai appris "avoir du mal à faire quelque chose" comme expression figée : _J'ai beaucoup de mal à maitriser des nuances de la grammaire française._ (j'espère que cette phrase est correcte ). Donc, il me semble qu'on l'utilise dans cette forme. Peut-être, peut-on dire : _Des nuances de la grammaire française me donnent beaucoup de mal._, cela change les fonctions grammaticales de certaines parties de la phrase précédente.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mademoiselle_Nathalie,

Es-tu sûre que c'était le verbe avoir qu'il fallait remplacer, et pas le verbe imposer ? 
(remarque qu'on dit bien _éprouver _des difficultés...)


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Oui, je suis sûre. J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire français, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Je pense que tu peux avoir raison avec _éprouver _des difficultés. Cependant, c'est bizzare parce que cette exercice liée aux synonymes du verbe avoir, mais seulement avoir. 

Cordialement
Nathalie


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Peut-être "peina" ? Colbert peina à imposer des économies au Roi...

(si ce n'est pas "avoir" qu'il faut changer, mais "avoir du mal")


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Mais il y n'a que ces verbes (contenir, éprouver, gagner, soutenir)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Alors c'est "éprouva du mal" à


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

C'est correct 'éprouva du mal'?


----------



## FannyB

> c'est "éprouva du mal" à


 
C'est bien ce que je pense, mais je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression telle quelle, _éprouver *beaucoup* de mal_, ou _*bien* du mal_..._à faire quelque chose_, oui (et encore, c'est pas très courant) mais _éprouver du mal_ fait plutôt synonyme de _ressentir une douleur  , _alors qu' _éprouver des_ _difficultés_ passe mieux.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Merci beaucoup Cela m'a aidée__

Cordialement,
N


----------



## Punky Zoé

Trouvé sur le web :

_"Un enfant inattentif pourra éprouver                                            du mal à se concentrer"
"et le gouvernement commence à éprouver du mal à la financer"
"Notre système de justice administrative semble éprouver du mal à accepter ce désaveu"

_(je trouve cette tournure un peu maladroite, mais dans le cadre de cet exercice, je ne vois rien d'autre)


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

D'accord


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je trouve aussi la tournure _éprouver du mal_ bien maladroite. On peut _éprouver des maux, un malaise, le mal de vivre, _mais je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _éprouver *du* mal_ dans les sens de _: avoir du mal à_ 

Je dirais _avoir du mal_ (même avec l'ajout de _beaucoup/bien_) ou _éprouver des difficultés._ Dans les trois phrases que Pounquie a trouvées, je remplacerais_ éprouver_ par _avoir_. 

Sauf que pour les besoins de l'exercice, je ne vois pas moi non plus d'autre verbe. À moins que la réponse soit... aucune de ces réponses?  
Dois-tu absolument remplacer le verbe avoir? Ou est-ce qu'on t'interdit dans l'exercice de remplacer _mal_ par un autre mot? 
Car vraiment, _éprouva du mal à imposer..._ sonne bien curieusement à mes oreilles. 

J'ai googlé (au présent, pour obtenir plus de résultats)

Éprouve *du mal* à imposer et ensuite Éprouve *des difficultés* à imposer. Ça me semble assez révélateur.


----------



## FannyB

Un contexte "médical" m'est revenu après coup  , style questions que poserait un médecin
_Eprouvez-vous du mal à parler_, ou à la forme affirmative, _elle éprouve du mal à marcher_, mais c'est dans le registre soutenu, et spontanément je dirais plutôt _J'ai du mal à_ dans le même contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

Ah oui!  Je n'avais pas pensé à ce contexte médical. Pareil... _j'ai du mal à marcher_ (ou à la québécoise... _de la misère_)


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Merci à tous Je suis très reconnaissante Merci! Merci beaucoup


----------

